# East Broad Top RR



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

Does anyone know what the present situation is with the EBT? Have done an Internet search but there does not seem to be any new news.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Does this link help?
http://www.febt.org/

I did find this notice:
http://www.ebtrr.com/
But no other updates.
Shame since I was hoping to plan a trip there is year.


----------



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks, I had seen those sites, was just wondering if there was anything new. It seems such a terrible waste of such a gem of a railway, that needs looking after before it completely disappears back into nature.


----------



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

I see that there appears to be something happening (from Wikipedia)


> On June 3rd 2013, it was announced that Larry Salone had purchased the first part of the East Broad Top Railroad. This section is from the Norfolk Southern interchange in Mount Union Pa, to the grade crossing at US 522. The second piece to be bought include the railroad from Route 522 to the Aughwick Creek bridge.


I believe that this does not include the section operated until 2012?

Doesn't seem to be a universally well received move:
http://www.rypn.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=35102


----------



## davy crockett (Apr 14, 2013)

morning martin sorry to but in but do they still have the shop at carrog with the second hand books in, davy


----------



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

davy crockett said:


> morning martin sorry to but in but do they still have the shop at carrog with the second hand books in, davy


Lol, no problem! Yes there are two shops in carriages in the station sidings, both sell second hand books etc, possibly only open at weekends, suggest you call the railway to check before you travel.


----------



## davy crockett (Apr 14, 2013)

Cheers Martin, I had a ride out there this afternoon and got 40 mags 10p each. Nice move me thinks.


----------



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

davy crockett said:


> Cheers Martin, I had a ride out there this afternoon and got 40 mags 10p each. Nice move me thinks.


Sounds like a winner all round


----------

